# Spitfire Vb close up photos



## fastmongrel (Oct 4, 2011)

Dont know if these have been posted already but stumbled on this gallery of Spit close ups. Perfect detail for the modeller and the Spitfire fanatic.

KitMaker Gallery - Spitfire MkVB


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2011)

That site has some very good walkaround pics I've often used on my builds. A Google search for walkaround pics will almost always take you there.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

